# E-collar Positioning.



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm having issues sometimes where the e-collar is sliding out of position. It has the long prongs on for long haired dogs. It seems tight enough. I can scoot a finger between the prong and his skin and feel pressure on my finger.

There are times I give a command and hit the remote but he doesn't feel the stim. I'm thinking the collar is getting out of position and loosing contact.

Any pointers on positioning and tightness? I remember see someone mention that dogs will bloat their necks sometimes and when it goes down, the collar becomes loose. I checked for that, but it doesn't seem like this is happening.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Blitzkrieg and Lou Castle were talking about this in one of the e collar threads recently, sorry I can't look it up at the moment.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I find I have to tighten it very tight and then let it out one hole from that. I want to be able to put a couple of fingers under the collar, but the receiver will be snug.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I was at a seminar last weekend and it was brought up that the collar reciever should be on the left side of the dogs neck during obedience. The stim will have the dog naturally want to turn away from the stim and towards the handler.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> I was at a seminar last weekend and it was brought up that the collar reciever should be on the left side of the dogs neck during obedience. The stim will have the dog naturally want to turn away from the stim and towards the handler.


I do position the box on the left side of the neck. The position I'm wondering about is how high up or down on the neck. Right now it's on the left side just below the ear area. There is a neck bone there also if this helps understanding where I'm positioning it. Trainer said anywhere underneath from ear to ear just not in throat area. I'm thinking when I put it on him, one prong is getting on that bone not letting me properly tightening it down. I'll have to pay closer attention tonight when I put it on him.

I was also trying to get ideas of where others position theirs too. Or if they had similar troubles on what they did to correct it. I will discuss it with the trainer monday when he gets here also. He needs to know.

Thanks for the replies everyone. My main goal is to make this as constructive for Cruz as I can with as little discomfort as possible. So far he is doing well if I can get this one little problem solved.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Position should be prong(high up by the ears), ecollar, fursaver. I don't normall put a prong on with the ecollar(though I did when we were doing the foundation training to the ecollar) I always place a fursaver on for holding the dog back when I'm building drive.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> Position should be prong(high up by the ears), ecollar, fursaver. I don't normall put a prong on with the ecollar(though I did when we were doing the foundation training to the ecollar) I always place a fursaver on for holding the dog back when I'm building drive.


Ha ha ha. I was talking about the prong on the e-collar receiver. I guess thats the name for them. 

I had success tonight moving the collar down the neck. Sooo, time will tell. 

Thanks for the input. I wouldn't use the prong collar at the same time as the e-collar. To much at once. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Both collars were paired together when began the training of my dog to the ecollar.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

the collar should be on tight enough that it can't move or slide anywhere. also after putting on you should put your fingers around the prongs and move hair out of the way so the prongs are making contact with the skin.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Is this where all the dog abusers hang out?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

oh, and wet the dogs neck before placement.:crazy:


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Wet neck makes for great contact.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

are you suggesting i abuse my dog for correctly putting an e collar on?


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

The suggestion was that you were a dog abuser for using one at all.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Baillif said:


> The suggestion was that you were a dog abuser for using one at all.


Agreed. Real trainers use treats and smiles


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Yup which is why as I type this I'm double fisting two dogtra 282ncps hooked up to 4 different dogs. I'm so terrible at this.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

Baillif said:


> Yup which is why as I type this I'm double fisting two dogtra 282ncps hooked up to 4 different dogs. I'm so terrible at this.


if you think it's abusive to use one then don't use one. what's the negativity about? you really didn't contribute anything.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Bailiff already said he sucks at dog training that's why he needs one. Plus his dog doesn't even love him. If it did then it would automatically listen. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## farnln (Nov 4, 2012)

Check out the bungee collars at ecollar.com (Einstein).


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

baillif, you need to change your avatar. you're giving mr. walkin a bad name.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice to hear that Cruz is making progress.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> Bailiff already said he sucks at dog training that's why he needs one. Plus his dog doesn't even love him. If it did then it would automatically listen.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's why I'm replacing him with an Ot Vitosha Malinois. They come out of their mothers listening automatically I've been told.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

But *who* they are listening to is the important thing


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I place the collar where it needs to be. If the dog is wanting to hug my leg or wrap to the right I don't want to push my dog towards me even more by placing the collar on the left. 

It does feel like our dogs are wearing a lot of bling when they work. LOL


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Nice to hear that Cruz is making progress.


Thanks. Yes he is doing well. We got a little reaction training this morning with other fenced dogs. He did well on the first dog, he did excellent with the second.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Baillif, yes this is the place where all the dog abusers meet up. ?

When in doubt....zap.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

jafo220 said:


> Baillif, yes this is the place where all the dog abusers meet up. ?
> 
> When in doubt....zap.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


yeah pretty much.

next time everyone is using their e collar, give your dogs and extra free shock. when your dogs looks at you like "why did you do that, i was doing everything correctly" simply say, that's from baillif!

i should just leave my dog's e collar on her all the time and just shock the crap out of her every time someone gripes about e collars.


----------

